# Regional Forums > United States > Central North US >  Des Moines Iowa?

## duckschainsaw

I'm going to be moving up to Des Moines in a couple of months and I was wondering if there are any good places to get feeders. Reptile/exotic pet stores and the like, Not petsmart/petco. I'd rather not buy feeders from them if I don't have to.

----------


## mjmullis

There is at least one decent exotics store in Des Moines... I can't think of it at the moment!  There is also a reptile expo in October and April every year and the have feeders.  I believe the people with the feeders are local.  I'll see if I can find out who they are.

----------

